# HPA 2010 DSG software released



## HPA motorsports 1 (Feb 19, 2001)

*HPA 2010 DSG software released*

More than a year in development, HPA is proud to announce its renowned Stage 2, 3 and 4 DSG performance software is 
available immediately for all late model Volkswagen/Audi DQ250 DSG gearbox’s. 

HPA DSG Performance Programs are now available for models from 2004 and up including the following newly released applications:

2009+ Audi A3 - all
2009+ Audi TT including S and RS
2009+ Golf/GTI
2009+ Jetta
2009+ CC

_DQ 200 (7-speed) and DQ500 (Transporter etc) are in process for release in early 2011_

All HPA DSG offerings are available in house at HPA, through our worldwide dealer network, and through our loaner tool program.

To celebrate this technological breakthrough and further support this exciting release, HPA will support any individual who wishes to 
gather a group of 5 or more flashes in one region with a special limited time group price discount:

*Stage 2* - Regular Price $899 - *Group Buy Price $765*
*Stage 3 * - Regular Price $1995 - *Group Buy Price $1499*
*Stage 4* - Regular Price $2495 - *Group Buy Price $1875*

To take advantage of this exclusive offer, group orders must be placed by December 10th. If you are interested in becoming the 
group coordinator for your region, please contact HPA for details.


We will keep this thread updated with any group buy opportunities as they arise.

*HPA, leading the way with DSG since 2004*


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Interested !


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

Me too


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

about time!!! im all over this


----------



## miarpe (Jul 5, 2006)

Yiiiiihaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## twong90 (Feb 17, 2010)

group buy discount? lol


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

Why does McAfee Site Advisor block (red list) the linked HPAMotorsport page?


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

JimInSF said:


> Why does McAfee Site Advisor block (red list) the linked HPAMotorsport page?


'cause they are "hacking" your DSG !!!!!


:laugh:


----------



## JumpalTurbo5 (Feb 21, 2003)

Great stuff from HPA as always.



JimInSF said:


> Why does McAfee Site Advisor block (red list) the linked HPAMotorsport page?


But I do have similar problem looking at www.hpamotorsport.com page. I have AVG and since I upgraded AVG 2011, I cannot see that webpage anymore..


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

I might want to consider this... opcorn:

Any trial versions?


----------



## jamminman (Mar 21, 2010)

Definitely interested too.


----------



## HPA motorsports 1 (Feb 19, 2001)

jamminman said:


> Definitely interested too.


Hi guys,

Sorry,. We have no trial versions available, but you won’t be disappointed!

Please drop us a short mail with your location. If there is a potential group, we will work with you to get this program out to your doorstep.


----------



## tico (Sep 16, 2004)

I've been interested for while. Already sent 2 emails and i am still waiting for your reply.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi there,

I apologize if your e-mails go missed

All DSG related e-mails have been answered. In some instances e-mails going through to our server can get blocked. For cases like this I have created a hotmail account as a back up.

Can you please re-send your e-mail to [email protected]?

Thank you and i look forward to hearing from you!




tico said:


> I've been interested for while. Already sent 2 emails and i am still waiting for your reply.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

tico said:


> I've been interested for while. Already sent 2 emails and i am still waiting for your reply.


Hi Tico,

I sent you a response but I haven't heard back. Did you receive my message?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

I've had a few interested parties contact me regarding a potential group buy but nothing solid has been set up as of yet.

If you are interested in a DSG flash please call or e-mail me directly and I will start compiling a list.

If we find that there are at least 5 flashes that are in somewhat close proximity to each other I will assist in organizing small group buys if we can get one member in each group to volunteer as the co-organizer.

He/she will be the one in charge to receive and return the DSG dongle.

I can be reached via e-mail at [email protected]

or via telephone at 604-598-8520 x103

I look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Still awaiting a response to my email and phone call ...


----------



## HPA motorsports 1 (Feb 19, 2001)

Steve,

sent you an email moments ago, anticipating a all today after 9am as per your communication.

Pease connect with Nik any time after 9am PST, we are looking forward to supporting you


----------



## tico (Sep 16, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Tico,
> 
> I sent you a response but I haven't heard back. Did you receive my message?


Nope, I have no emails from HPA.


----------



## HPA motorsports 1 (Feb 19, 2001)

Please call Nik on Monday,

our web provider has been migrating our server, so we have experienced some email issues in the last days.

Sorry for the inconvenience


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

tico said:


> Nope, I have no emails from HPA.


Hi again Tico,

Try calling me at the office. 604-598-8520 x103

I look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi Steve,

It was good to speak with you again.

Let's see if we can get that group buy going tomorrow.

I look forward to touching base with you tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## J. Dub (Dec 18, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> It was good to speak with you again.
> 
> ...


Can someone help me understand why my TTS would need this if I'm only putting down 310AWHP? Sorry I'm not grasping the concept. And I'm not bashing I'm just new to DSG trannies.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

J. Dub said:


> Can someone help me understand why my TTS would need this if I'm only putting down 310AWHP? Sorry I'm not grasping the concept. And I'm not bashing I'm just new to DSG trannies.


Perhaps I can try and put in my 2 cents in and suppose one should use the term "want" rather than "need" ... 

Torque Limit Response/ Torque limit Increase: Have you noticed more violent shifts after your flash ? Ever notice there isnt quite as much power as other times ? Stock programming for the mechatronic unit is set up to handle stock power so when that increases, more stress is put on the clutches and the DSG will limit the power to the ground. from HPA's website: _"One of the keys to our success in tuning the DSG software comes from our command of the clutch pressures. We are the only company to offer a progressive shift response upgrade which, through a scaling effect, optimizes the DSG’s durability, and retains known comforts and mileage. Under tip throttle and highway usage, shift response is improved by approximately 1/3 faster than factory. Between 50% engine load and WOT, our software is scaled to shorten the shift response up to two thirds quicker than factory. This feature is in effect in D, S and M modes. Our scaling effect synchronizes the hand off between inner and outer clutch packs depending on the load and acceleration demand applied. This eliminates unnecessary clutch slippage under full load accelerations, which reduces clutch wear. ... With an HPA performance program, The DSG computer will no longer initiate steps to shed engine torque when the factory 350nm limit is reached which unleashes the true benefits of any engine modifications." _

Launch control - Does your car go like a bat outta hell from 3200 rpm ? No doubt in my mind that 4750 will be far more exciting ...

Increased Redline/ Eliminated Auto Shifting: Self explanatory but perhaps not something everyone cares about. I for one would definitely prefer to be able to control my shifts rather than have it done for me just as I'm easing off the throttle and then have to downshift again since I'm in the wrong gear.

In-Dash Gear Display: Ever drive in other than Manual mode. Personally, I find it irritating not always knowing what gear I'm in !


----------

